# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم infinity Chinese Miracle  Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.01 - First Update : Alcatel, new FRP etc.

## mohamed73

*Infinity Chinese Miracle-2 QLM/Qualcomm v1.01 - First Update : Alcatel, new FRP and more* 
Supported CPU types:
Qualcomm MSM 8909 (SnapDragon 210)
Qualcomm MSM 8916 (SnapDragon 410) 
- MSM8916 loaders package updated, more types supported
Qmobile, Alcatel, Lenovo, Wileyfox and several other models are supported 
- Read Firmware
Support for Alcatel devices activated( Android 5/6 )
Wide range of new types supported ( Lenovo, Qmobile, Acer and other brand-specific )
Extra Files option enabled
> Feature force SW to backup device-specific data
> Useful for COMPLETE restore after flash erase or rebuild
Firmware NOT damage any device functionality ( Fota etc. )
Formware NOT damage any security settings in device 
- Write Firmware
Improved Factory Firmware packages support (RAW)
Fixed booting issues on some models
Flashing speed optimized 
- Format FS/Reset Settings
Reset FRP (Google Reset Protection ) improved ( Android 6 and vendor-specific types ) 
- Read PatternLock
Read improved for Android 5.x series
Android 6/7 enabled security detection (instead of "PatternLock not set") 
- Other
Identify operation show more info ( if it exists )
Error log generation enabled ( just send file to support for add new model or submit problem )
Some other bugfixes and improvements   
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
New method to *upload firmware* files to support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
New method to *download firmware* files from support area - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Infinity-Box 11 (eleven) years (2005 - 2016) updates and support as nobody else* - الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *Unlock Codes (Huawei, SE, Motorola, Samsung etc.), iPhone Unlock, Software Activations* - *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* 
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
- الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  -  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## عمرو ماجد

thanke you

----------

